# Lelit Mara X alternative hot water wand



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi Everyone

I have my Mara X right next to a tall right hand cupboard. At the moment I am having to leave a good deal of space next to it on the right hand side so I can move the hot water wand out of the way enough of the E61 brew lever.

I wondered if anyone else has explored the potential of a different hot water wand at all? I think a short, straight one would really help the situation.

Possibly like the one on the ACS minima / Vesuvius? I'd want to keep the tap the same, just change the wand...


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Wondering whether the tap on the Elizabeth would fit. They would be just nice and out of the way.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

itguy said:


> I have my Mara X right next to a tall right hand cupboard. At the moment I am having to leave a good deal of space next to it on the right hand side so I can move the hot water wand out of the way enough of the E61 brew lever.


 If you just want it out of the way, you can have it parallel to the machine behind the lever, and it doesn't interfere with anything. Mine lives there happily, and only comes out when I want to refresh the water in the boiler. If you use it regularly to dispense water, or just like a shorter wand, just ignore me. 🙂


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Oooo, that is a good idea about folding around the back. Have just done that on mine and will see how it goes. Otherwise I might well explore other options


----------

